# Sortieralgorithmus



## Jeff (2. Mai 2006)

hi,

mein Frage: Welches Sortierverfahren eignet sich am besten bei verketteten bzw. doppelt verketteten Listen?

mit Begründung


mfg


jeff


----------



## Murray (2. Mai 2006)

Hausaufgabe??


----------



## jeff (2. Mai 2006)

nein keine Hausaufgabe.

eine Klausurfrage


----------



## Jockel (2. Mai 2006)

Was so ziemlich auf's selbe hinausläuft... Das schöne an diesen Aufgabe ist doch, dass man die Frage direkt in Google eingeben kann, um direkt die Antwort zu erhalten: http://www.informatik-forum.at/showthread.php?t=41943


----------



## dR.LoL (2. Mai 2006)

Das lernt man eben nicht in Schulen ;-) ^^


----------

